# Mo Stuff 3



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Greetings,
These are of my hom shop


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ish,

It looks like you have a well set up shop.

Great work on the signs..


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Greetings Sir,

Thank you for your kind words. You appear to have great talent as well. Please watch for more pictures and a video of my main shop and some how to cnc routing stuff.

It is important for me to share an even more important for me to learn.

Again, thank you,
ish


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ish, a fine looking shop for sure.

I have a question about the first photo in the second row. You do know you have caught and jailed a rock? He must have really done something bad,,,, but to leave him hanging, let me guess "he was stoned" 

You will have to excuse the ignorance, but what are the cones for? Neat looking work but the purpose eludes me. 

have a great day!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Ish

John
" but the purpose eludes me " that's for the Big wine bottles  to get the cork out 

Or
What to do with the Long Phil.screw driver when you don't need a long one any more 


=======




Check twice! said:


> Hi Ish, a fine looking shop for sure.
> 
> I have a question about the first photo in the second row. You do know you have catch a jailed a rock? He must have really done something bad,,,, but to leave him hanging, let me guess "he was stoned"
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi BJ

If only they had bottles of wine that big when I was younger,,,, make a fellow want to learn to swim all over,,,,,,, in the wine of coarse. 

Ish will have the answer, I know.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Forgive me for not explaining these projects. They for my wife of 37 years. Barbara is a landscaper and a master gardener. I call it yard art. They are designed for Manevillia Vines. The idea was to make them interesting during the frigid Wisconsin winters. 
Our City purchased one and it stands 8.5 feet with a base of 5.5 feet. My next one will be cedar frame, rebar rails, a stone (large), and glass.

So glad I found this forum. I feel at home.

Thank You,

ish


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ish,

It would be great to see a photo of them in the summer and one in the winter. I bet they have a beauty of their own in each setting. Yup, a project for sure 

It would be great to see your next creation with Cedar, glass and re bar. I understand the use of the rock now and think it quite innovative.

Barbara and you seem to be creative people, chat again soon.


----------

